
LO-FI player - Interact with objects and create your own music - kooskoos
https://magenta.github.io/lofi-player/
======
f1refly
I tried this for a while at work, but it gets old really quickly in my
opinion. I'll try to sum up the reasons I find this unusable for longer than
about fifteen minutes.

My main complaints are that the sound effects are really not great,
mynoise.net is the gold standard in this space in my opinion, the rain doesn't
even come remotely close to what mynoise has to offer.

An other issue I have with it are the not-really-adjustable drums. Their
volume cannot be adjusted which is reather annoying since I have to decrease
the main volume to about 1% and it's still too harsh. They also can't really
be changed in a meaningful way. The default is okay for a short while, but I'd
appreciate the drums to change ever so often. A nn guided drum machine would
probably for the whole premise and be a lot less boring.

Now the main complaint: The melody. I set the settings to change, but the
melody really doesn't. The blending is impressive, but there's just not enough
material to blend together it seems. Music has such a wide variety of ways to
make simple things enjoyable, interesting and generally nice to listen to,
none of which are applied here.

Lesser things include the bright pink background the developers chose for some
reason and made non-adjustable and the lack of tooltips, as well as the way
too fast triggering of the movement of objects when I really wanted to change
a setting. Minor annoyances more or less.

When I'm in the mood for lowfi, I open one of those youtube streams in vlc
without video, then unmute the storm day noise generator from mynoise, really
can't recommend the website enough.

~~~
kooskoos
True, the drums really should be adjustable. They get quite annoying soon.
Only way is to turn them off.

------
Vinnl
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24349167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24349167)

------
baaka
I am stuck on the loading screen, first at 32/100% and now at 62/100%.
Refreshed several times.

~~~
kooskoos
Yes, it takes a while to load. Do not refresh. Let it complete.

------
anonytrary
Click on the window until you get to the ocean. Love the sound effect of the
waves!

~~~
kooskoos
The best thing for me was to see when the guy raises his hand the music stops
and resumes when he lowers his hand.

------
ycombinete
This is really great

